# Got a FREE 2007 Craftsman 9hp/28" w. Joy Stick



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Last night I picked up a FREE 2007 Craftsman flat head Tecumseh 9 hp 28" wide in mint shape.

Today in 25 weather I quickly went through the snowblower. I have to laugh. It's sad. There was a tag hanging from the handlebars from a repair shop, Nov 2018 it was serviced or repaired. The owner complained to me it wasn't throwing snow. The auger belt is 1" inch too big, so it's loose and not tight and slipping. No wonder it's not throwing snow. Next, the carb needs cleaning, the engine is surging, hard to start, and you have to run it with the choke on. 

As I went through it, looked like the auger had not been greased, the shear pins never were greased, I believe in removing the wheels and greasing the axles so they will come off if there was a flat. The auger cable is not adjusted correctly. 

He bought a new snowblower, Ariens 32" tracked with 21 torque hp, probably about 15hp, because the carb & auger belt on this snowblower. I wonder what the shop told him. Sloppy cheating incompetent shop.

The positive, 2007 model, 9hp, 28", it has a joy stick that turns both the chute and adjusts the hood up and down, dual steering triggers, no rust, dual LED lights, the skid plates are in good shape, tires are great, oil looks like it has just been changed.

The negative, thinner steel, I don't like joy sticks, too complicated though nice when they work, it's a MTD, the drive and auger cables curve around pulleys and are subject to fraying and breaking rather than rods or the straight much heavier cables on the older machines, no sliding belt adjustment on the auger idler pulley.

Because of the year and condition, after I fix it, I'm selling it. I have older snowblowers which are less of a problem, less of a future problem, built better, and easier to fix. I'm sure it's worth $500 or more and definitely that after I service it. I was on Craig's List today looking.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Nose score, not even much to clean up, now if you have a place to store it for a storm or fall when people will actually pay for them lol I’ve made room in the basement for a few and need to rearrange the garage lol


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Good find, and I agree with your assessment on these models: good features but a few durability shortcomings. Finally, yes, a great candidate to sell.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it was serviced 3 months ago and all these problems? 

ya. id sell it too. probably made on a Monday.


----------

